# Alibaba officially entering the Indian market



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2016)

Source: Flipkart, Amazon And Snapdeal Just Got A New Competitor, China's Alibaba To Enter Indian Market



> The already crowded e-commerce sector in India is all set to have a new and formidable player - Chinese e-commerce major Alibaba.
> 
> The company is planning to enter India this year and is looking at opportunities to build the business organically or through other means.
> 
> ...


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 21, 2016)

That's a competitor to ebay not FK, amazon.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2016)

Alibaba is basically a wholesale seller. However they also sell retail through Ali Express.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 21, 2016)

My point was based on trustworthiness.

- - - Updated - - -

Alibaba probably sold more than $45B in fake or 'shoddy' goods last quarter | VentureBeat | Commerce | by Michael de Waal-Montgomer


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> My point was based on trustworthiness.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Alibaba probably sold more than $45B in fake or 'shoddy' goods last quarter | VentureBeat | Commerce | by Michael de Waal-Montgomer


Does anybody (the customers) really cares?
Otherwise how could they sell so many products(fake/spurious/artificial/etc...)and make a hell lot of money?:devil_NF:


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2016)

'Tis a good news.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 21, 2016)

Alibaba.com is an unrestricted wildland, ive seen wierd stuff being sold there.. Hope the indian laws doesnt restrict the website too much (Not that im planning to buy sex d..(cough cough))


----------



## lywyre (Mar 22, 2016)

Enough of China fudging with Indian economy and now they are coming in wholesale. I vouch that I will buy nothing from Alibaba.com.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 22, 2016)

lywyre said:


> Enough of China fudging with Indian economy and now they are coming in wholesale. I vouch that I will buy nothing from Alibaba.com.



It does not matter for them (Alibaba) anyway,because they will get huge no. of customers as long as they keep their products damned cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 22, 2016)

Update:

Alibaba may  tieup  with Tatas to venture into online retail market in India - The Economic Time

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> It does not matter for them (Alibaba) anyway,because they will get huge no. of customers as long as they keep their products damned cheap!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's basically a match made in heaven, China sells stuff cheap and Indians like to buy stuff cheap.


----------



## vedula.k95 (Mar 22, 2016)

lywyre said:


> Enough of China fudging with Indian economy and now they are coming in wholesale. I vouch that I will buy nothing from Alibaba.com.



can you explain?


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 28, 2016)

wow, really good news specially for ebay india.

Their support is so slow and they ignore sellers, Alibaba will fix their slowness.


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 31, 2016)

That's very sweet to hear. I was using Ali express but shipping worries me a lot takes around 45 days. So starting here would make much more better in delivery.. yaaayyyy :heart_NF:


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2016)

That is provided they set up warehouses here.


----------



## deadnoun (May 14, 2016)

Make in India ruined by Digital India. Awesome!!!!


----------



## u4upendra (May 18, 2016)

Good News!! Hope it will delieverd fastly and good to see new competitor!!


----------

